# DAEGU | Hillstate Dongin Central | 162m | 532ft | 49 fl x 3 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hillstate Dongin Central, Jung-gu, Daegu, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

49 Fl: x3 













































힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 분양 안내 %>


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for regular monthly updates, lot of construction in many Korean cities.
Can you please take pics with more angle, not completely from top, it would be better visible the progress.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

nenad_kgdc said:


> Thanks for regular monthly updates, lot of construction in many Korean cities.
> Can you please take pics with more angle, not completely from top, it would be better visible the progress.


These are not my pictures, these are those uploaded directly by the construction companies, mostly on a monthly basis. So I can't really choose the pictures. Whenever I do have a choice, I try as well to avoid this bird's eye view, because as you said it doesn't show the progress too well.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

라이프스타일 리더, 현대 힐스테이트 | 단지정보 ＞ 공사단지 > 힐스테이트 동인 센트럴 > 공사현황


현대 힐스테이트




www.hillstate.co.kr


----------

